# LED Strip Light



## marty_5555 (Oct 15, 2014)

Does anyone use the TrueLumen Pro Series Strip Light?https://current-usa.com/aquarium-led-lights/truelumen-pro-led-strips/truelumen-pro-led-striplights/ I realize the Reef Brite is the more popular choice, but this looks to be almost half the price and I am wondering what people's experiences are like.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Nobody has tried this at all?


----------

